# lower fender repair



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

How hard is it to repair the lower portion of the fender that is commonly rusted out? Both of mine are rusted completely out including the braces, is this something I should attempt on my own or should I have the bodyman who is coming to do my quarters do it for me?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

How difficult is it? It's all reletive.

Do you have any experience at bodywork? Do you have any welding experience? Do you have any fabrication tools?

I just repaired a pair of 70 Chevelle fenders including fabricating new lower innner fender braces. But I've done this plenty of times before. The replacement "patches" are available but the inner braces are not so they have to be fabricated.

If nothing short of perfection will make you happy maybe you should have your bodyman do it. However if you have any skills at all you should give it a shot. On my first resto, I first went out and bought a wire welder and then learned how to use it.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i replaced my lower fender. got the patch from perf years. it wasnt hard just make sure that you measure what you cut off is what you weld on so that your not to long or to short when done. i made a little cardbourd templete of the original brfore i cut it off. the right way would be to tack it on and install the fender back on and check the fitment but my car is totally apart so ill hope for the best.


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

I have all the parts and tools and have done all the body work to my car so far. Bobby your picture gave me confidence, I think I might try it myself, worse comes to worse I can save up and just pick up a whole new fender if I really botch one up.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Logchain said:


> I have all the parts and tools and have done all the body work to my car so far. Bobby your picture gave me confidence, I think I might try it myself, worse comes to worse I can save up and just pick up a whole new fender if I really botch one up.


I did mine on my own, and made my own patches out of flat sheet metal. It can be done - it's more a mind set than anything. You just have to be willing to go slow, and be honest enough to cut it back out and start over if you don't get it right.

Bear


----------

